# Excepting tips on Wineador



## lawdawgpj (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey there! I am relatively new to cigars, year or so, but was already having issues with RH. I figure it was my humidor that was a display humidor my wife got me from Cuban Crafters, a lot of glass and i just don't think it sealed great. Sooo I found this double wine enthusiast cellar on craigslist and began conversion. Cedars in, beads are in RH is 65% Do i need to put a fan in for circulation? also being a wood cabinet anybody got info on a good (not to expensive) temp/humidity sensor that i can remotely view? thanks again for everything. I'll try to put my "in progress pics" here as well.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That is very nice, are you planning on using half for cigars and half for wine?
I think fans are a good idea, especially if the stock fan is not going to be running at all.


----------



## lawdawgpj (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks zfog,
i was thinking of running both sidesw for cigars, maybe on side for boxes and the other for singles, dunno exactly yet. I've seen folks use cpu fans in them and I'm thinking of doing the same. I am also thinking of plugging it in with some type of external temp control when the weather warms. whatdya think?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Fans are great to have, my edgestar runs frequently because my house temp is always 3-4 degrees above the fridges setting, so I dont have fans....yet.
I also run an ETC because my wino only cools to 62 and I don't like it that cold.
btw make sure to get a pre-wired ETC, mine wasn't!


----------



## lawdawgpj (Jan 30, 2011)

That was exactly my concern with plugging it in, the internal temp hasn't gotten above 63, apparently i keep the house to chilly, but I think that will change come the warmer weather. Do you think the fans will help with raising the temp, or just balancing everything out? The temp controller I'm going to use is one that I used for brewing beer. It's a johnson controller and I figure it'll work thanks again


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

If I were you I would def put in a couple small fans. Since it may only be running during the summer. Mine is a Johnson ETC as well. Also the more full your wino is the quicker the temp will recover(while running). So pack it with boxes(full or empty).
every cigar I have is in a box, none are left out in the open. This also takes the stress off of them when it is being opened or it is running.
The fans in my experience have not done anything for heating.


----------

